# How Many Exodons.



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello. I have always been interested in keeping Piranha and want to get everything figured out before I invest in some. I am interested in Exodons mainly and I have a few questions on tank size and how many of these I could keep in that tank.

30 Gallon?

55 Gallon?

75 Gallon?

All I really have money for at the moment. Or room for as well. Also what other species of Piranha would do good in Tanks these Sizes? Please specify if its a schooling fish or a solitary fish for the most part.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> All I really have money for at the moment. Or room for as well. Also what other species of Piranha would do good in Tanks these Sizes? Please specify if its a schooling fish or a solitary fish for the most part.


30 Gallon? no piranha or 15-20 exodons

55 Gallon? no piranha or 30-40 exodons

75 Gallon?

schooling fish - three pygocentrus nattereri for life or 50-60 exodons

solitary fish - maculatus, sanchezi, brandtii, elongatus, rhombeus just to name a few

when it comes to exodons packing them in is better - kind of


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

30g agree with fury, plus err on the side of more filtration,

55g solo sanchezi, 40 exodons with over fitration,

75g again agree with fury's recommendations, with heavy duty filtration for the three pygo set up !

AS far as exodons go, pack as many as your filtration will allow, the more the merrier, they are very entertaining sobs at feeding time but accidents do happen.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree as well for the most part.

30 gallon... 15-20 exodons.

55 gallon... 40-50 exodons.

75 gallon... 75 exodons.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

30gal can hold piranha... sanchezi or eigenmanni
55gal ruby red spilo, gold mac, sanchezi, elong, brandtii etc.
75gal- any piranha under 12".

Fury, If your going to respond why not tell him he can keep piranhas in a 55gal? 30gal are debateable but a 55 will house lots of different piranha...


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

So knowledgeable Dolph, must be from 1st hand experiences.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

HGI said:


> So knowledgeable Dolph, must be from 1st hand experiences.


read the god damn threads and you would know you can keep piranha in a 55gal. Is that a joke? Last time i checked ruby reds and sanchezi rarely hit 7" meaning it would have 6" of turn around space...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

30 Gallon?
-sanchezi,irritans
-under 2 dozen exos

55 Gallon?

above plus spilos, eigemanni

- under 4 doz exos

75 Gallon?

Any p minus large mannies, piraya or rhoms 12" plus

-under 6 doz exos

Be aware though you will need really good filtration if you want a few dozen exos. If you want as many exos as possible i would deffinitly get at least 1 good cannister or better filter.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe I'm retarded, but I see his question as "How many exos in the given sizes."


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Maybe I'm retarded, but I see his question as "How many exos in the given sizes."


The bottom says what are kinds of piranha will do well...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

keithdude5 said:


> All I really have money for at the moment. Or room for as well. *Also what other species of Piranha would do good in Tanks these Sizes? *Please specify if its a schooling fish or a solitary fish for the most part.


^to p-man


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

I apologize for making it a little backwards.

The main thing I was shooting for was I was curious about what types of Piranha would do well but stating I was mostly interested in Exodons (at the time).

Thank you all for your time and information. I never realized all the possibilities for a 75 (Or a 55 at that). I will probably wait until I am more experienced before attempting dozens of exo's.

Mainly researching Rhoms and figure if it would out grow a 75 they grow slow enough I would have plenty of time to upgrade.

Once again thank you. And if anyone else has any ideas I would be quite grateful to hear them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any juvie serra will be fine in a 75g for a long time most species for life. A rhom would be fine there for years from a juvie. Even if you got it at say 10" you could probably keep it in a 75 for a coupel more years atleast as it probably wont grow more then a couple inches in the next few years


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm definitely looking at a rhom for sure. The smaller the better. I realize they are notoriously slow growers but its always a joy for me knowing I've raised it myself.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Fury, If your going to respond why not tell him he can keep piranhas in a 55gal? 30gal are debateable but a 55 will house lots of different piranha...


(i really dont see the need to have to school you but you leave me no choice in the matter)

a55 gallon will house lots of piranha ??







if you ask me how many piranha per tank im going to answer you with for life not temporary - why confuse new piranha keepers when i can answer them straight out yes or no.

now you tell me what piranha and how many can live in a 55 gallon for life ? (ya know a 48x12x what ever the height is tank ) ok maybe a sanchezi but a 36 x 18 x 13 or 48 x 18 x 17 footprint is far better then a 55.

without knowing whether it will be temporary or for life you must first assume the ? is for life unless otherwise noted. ive been here long enough to know that when people ask what can they keep in a 30 55 or whatever, its usually not for a temporary situation



> read the god damn threads and you would know you can keep piranha in a 55gal. Is that a joke?


read the god damn threads and you would know


----------

